# New fireline crystal is slipping on reel...help! NO DRAG



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok I just went and blew $40 to put fireline crystal on my new reels. Well I used them for walleye last week, and the drag was fine. Now today I go out for steelhead and I have no drag. THE LINE IS SPINNING AROUND THE SPOOL AND NOT CATCHING. I've never had this issue before. I checked my other spool, and its not doin it as bad yet, but I can pull on the line and it will turn on the spool without the spool moving. 
I'm not happy, my buddies fireline original was not having issues and not sure what to do.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Tie it around something and walk it to the end of your spool and re-tighten the line. I've had this happen with regular fireline.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

diztortion said:


> Tie it around something and walk it to the end of your spool and re-tighten the line. I've had this happen with regular fireline.


 wasn't sure if this was a normal thing. I love the line when it works and its strong as hell, but I would not expect this from $17 line for 125 yards?


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

If it is a stainless steel or aluminum spool you will have to put some regular mono on as a backer first,not alot just a few tight turns.Then your fireline will spool just fine and won't spin.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Jacob Huffman said:


> If it is a stainless steel or aluminum spool you will have to put some regular mono on as a backer first,not alot just a few tight turns.Then your fireline will spool just fine and won't spin.


 thats good idea. It's on my pflueger reels. I think they are aluminum. Sorry guys the steelhead are running, and I've never had this issue b4:sad:


----------



## Duende (Mar 31, 2009)

Most open face spinning reels have a line clip/tab. You run your line around it and your line can't slip. No need to tighten or back with mono.


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Backing with a little mono is the best thing you can do with any of the superlines. Never have to worry about line slipping.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Duende said:


> Most open face spinning reels have a line clip/tab. You run your line around it and your line can't slip. No need to tighten or back with mono.


 not something I have ever seen, unless yur talking about the tab on the edge of the spool for line marking?


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

1ManWolfPak said:


> Backing with a little mono is the best thing you can do with any of the superlines. Never have to worry about line slipping.


 its my first time using a superline, so now I know, wish I knew before spooling now


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

All you have to do is wrap the new fireline a few times around the spool after you tie it on and put a piece of tape over the line that is on the spool. That keeps it from slipping. 
sslopok


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

bumpin01 said:


> its my first time using a superline, so now I know, wish I knew before spooling now


Yeah I did the same thing you did, except the first rod I spooled it on worked for a long time then I bought more for an identical setup and it started slipping like crazy on me 
From now on I use real cheap mono as a backing and haven't had a single problem since!


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Crazy Axe said:


> Yeah I did the same thing you did, except the first rod I spooled it on worked for a long time then I bought more for an identical setup and it started slipping like crazy on me
> From now on I use real cheap mono as a backing and haven't had a single problem since!


 well I'm glad you guys were here to help with the issue. I'll tackle it tomorrow as soon as I find something to spool the line to temporarly

do you just make one layer of backing mono, and tie it to keep it in place? or tape?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

There are a few ways to do it. Do a few wraps of mono, then splice to the fireline and spool up. You can put a wrap of elect tape on the spool and then tie your fireline to the spool over the tape (tape gives the line something to grab into). You can do a few wraps of fireline, then put tape over it, and continue to spool up. Same idea, gives the line something to grab onto.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I tie a slip-knot to tie the mono on to the spool.. Then pull it somewhat tight and reel it a couple of times till i can pull on the mono and it doesn't slip. (not super hard, obviously) I'll wind it on there till it covers most/all of the metal part of the spool (without putting a whole bunch on) and then use a double uni-knot (google it if you don't know how to tie it) to tie the mono to the braid. Then spool the rest of it up with braid (there should only be 20 feet or so of mono on there, maybe less) and it's all clean looking with no tape or anything on there! I can't say that I have tried the tape thing though, and I don't see why it wouldn't work or anything..


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Depends how much you normally have out fishing, but use mono backer for 1/2 to 3/4th of your spools compacity then tie on your fireline with a uni knot. You can fill 2 or 3 spools for that $17.

For my jigging rods I have no more than 30 yards of fireline with the rest being a mono backer. Same with casting and trolling rods only there I might have 50-60 yards of fireline.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Saving that hard earned money for a few Zander dinners?:lol: I do the same, fill about 1/2 the spool with mono and top it off with powerpro. Then I strip it off and turn the good stuff around for the next season. The only time I don't do this is when I'm headed for the bonefish flats. You need every bit of the spool for those guys so all but about 10 yards is powerpro.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

back it with cheap mono, half a spool or so. saves money, fixes problem. done.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

I put about 20yds of mono on and then the fireline, seemed to dot he trick today


----------

